# 8800 GT: Gainward mit Passiv-Kühler von Coolermaster?



## GoZoU (5. November 2007)

*8800 GT: Gainward mit Passiv-Kühler von Coolermaster?*

*05.11.2007 19:00 Uhr *- Auf der Seite Experview.com sind Bilder einer 8800 GT, welche die Karte mit einem beeindruckenden Passiv-Kühler des Kühlungsspezialisten Coolermaster zeigen. Die Karte selbst soll aus der Grafikschmiede Gainward stammen und verwendet das Standard-PCB-Design. Ob eine solch massive Kühllösung wirklich notwendig ist bleibt allerdings zu bezweifeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle

(Gerold Pejril)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## water_spirit (5. November 2007)

*AW: 8800 GT: Gainward mit Passiv-Kühler von Coolermaster?*

Ist ja cool. 

Gibt es solche geilen Kühler für die GTX?


----------



## SkastYX (5. November 2007)

*AW: 8800 GT: Gainward mit Passiv-Kühler von Coolermaster?*

Also ich denke wenn eine Graka so riesige Kühlkörper braucht, kann man echt mal so tolerant sein und nen leisen Lüfter draufmontieren.
Vor allem da diese masse an Alu sowiso nicht in einen kleinen, leisen Wohnzimmer PC passt.


----------



## der8auer (5. November 2007)

*AW: 8800 GT: Gainward mit Passiv-Kühler von Coolermaster?*

sieht nett aus, steht auch iwo, ob der SLi fähig ist? bzw wie hoch


----------



## SkastYX (5. November 2007)

*AW: 8800 GT: Gainward mit Passiv-Kühler von Coolermaster?*

einen sli Stecker scheint die Karte zu haben, aber auch hier glaube ich nicht das das sinnvoll ist, zwei von diesen Dingern in einen PC zu stecken, aus platz und termik Gründen


----------



## der8auer (5. November 2007)

*AW: 8800 GT: Gainward mit Passiv-Kühler von Coolermaster?*

jo schon... denk auch, dass man da auf jeden fall noch ne gute gehäuselüftung braucht. und der SLi stecker wird ja auch ziemlich von dem kühler überdeckt oder?


----------

